# ******* Bass tournmant



## Basscat11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Sat. March 3, 2012 Blackwater Carpenters park. 6am or safe light. Benifet for a sick child. Contact for more details. Thanks


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a tourneymant section Bass. Good luck with the tourney. :thumbup:


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

what is the entry fee?


----------

